# If I bought SXOS from AxioGame...



## Eastonator12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Will I get the code when Team SX actually releases SXOS today?


----------



## Kriss_Hietala (Jun 18, 2018)

You get it when everyone else does.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 18, 2018)

Im thinking it will take a while to email everyone a code and prolly some codes wont work for 1 reason or another.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 18, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Im thinking it will take a while to email everyone a code and prolly some codes wont work for 1 reason or another.


ok
thanks


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 18, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> Will I get the code when Team SX actually releases SXOS today?


Between the 19th and 20th


----------



## yee (Jun 20, 2018)

Anyone get their codes from Axio? No response from support.

EDIT: Got it this morning - 6/20


----------



## foreveralive (Jun 20, 2018)

yee said:


> Anyone get their codes from Axio? No response from support.


Not yet for me


----------



## bajul (Jun 20, 2018)

Why axiom very slow for order
Is this picture proof that I have made a Payment?
In website is sale not pre order


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 20, 2018)

I got mine yesterday


----------



## bovoro (Jun 20, 2018)

I got mine today 7am , but first i send a email to  Axiogame sales mail with subjet: CANCEL ORDER : 123456 And  that i want to cancel my order ,5 minutes later....... I got my code


----------



## Forge (Jun 21, 2018)

bajul said:


> Why axiom very slow for order
> Is this picture proof that I have made a Payment?
> In website is sale not pre order


Interesting, your order number now shows as invalid. Did you cancel?

My order number is in the 6300s, and I've gotten no number and no reply to any of my emails. I wouldn't hold your breath for Axiogame, they seem to be a terribly unprofessional and overloaded little shop, they're sending codes to people who complain the most, first.


----------



## Hisakiyo (Jun 21, 2018)

Forge said:


> Interesting, your order number now shows as invalid. Did you cancel?
> 
> My order number is in the 6300s, and I've gotten no number and no reply to any of my emails. I wouldn't hold your breath for Axiogame, they seem to be a terribly unprofessional and overloaded little shop, they're sending codes to people who complain the most, first.



Same here, but my order number is in the 7000s


----------



## Snowhose (Jun 21, 2018)

If you live in the U.S., Don't expect your purchase to go through. I've gotten 5 emails from different company's in the last 4 hours asking for a picture of my credit card or banking/social security info... It seems to me they are selling your pay info to other company's.

edit.. also they have invoice from axiogames

edit2.. I bought June 15th only from axiogame.com


----------



## Forge (Jun 21, 2018)

That’s fishy in the extreme. Social Security info should not ever enter the conversation.

I got another email from Axio at 3AM EST, same serial, same form email. I wonder if I’ll be getting four more like it over the next two days?


----------



## 210modz (Jun 21, 2018)

Snowhose said:


> If you live in the U.S., Don't expect your purchase to go through. I've gotten 5 emails from different company's in the last 4 hours asking for a picture of my credit card or banking/social security info... It seems to me they are selling your pay info to other company's.
> 
> edit.. also they have invoice from axiogames
> 
> edit2.. I bought June 15th only from axiogame.com



I had already ordered the pro kit last month but I also ordered just to OS from modchipsdirect yesterday and it went through.


----------



## Narnz (Jun 28, 2018)

bovoro said:


> I got mine today 7am , but first i send a email to  Axiogame sales mail with subjet: CANCEL ORDER : 123456 And  that i want to cancel my order ,5 minutes later....... I got my code


This actually worked lmao! Send them a cancel my order email within 10-15 minute they sent me my code why do things have to be so difficult!!

Thanks for you help


----------



## Rpgenius420 (Jun 28, 2018)

It took them about a day to send my code. Also got a sx pro coming from modchipsdirect I'm in the second batch but it's cool I'm just gonna sell it. Using my phone (galaxy s8) and the joycon eject button rcm mod is the way I've been doing it. I was excited when I found out my phone came with everything I needed lol.


----------



## makeitso (Jun 30, 2018)

My order 24hours to process but i eventually got the SX OS Code. This company is on China time so they will only respond during China hours


----------



## JonoX (Jun 30, 2018)

If you want a code within 5 minutes to an hour try appledrunk.net


----------

